# bur oak?



## twistertail (Jul 24, 2008)

I had a bur oak that blew down in my front yard, ok to use some for the smoker?  I think its a member of the white oak family so I would assume that it would be fine.  I have never used oak, how does it compare to hickory or cherry?  Should have enough wood for the rest of my life!


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 24, 2008)

I use a lot of oak and throw is some cherry.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.  It'll just take me a year to cut it up!


----------



## richtee (Jul 24, 2008)

Remember the "thinner" you cut it, the faster it'll cure. I guess I don't know what smoker yer runnin', but if ya don't need 16" lengths, make disks about 4". Easier to split too!  :{)


----------



## twistertail (Jul 24, 2008)

I just have the small GOSM so I can't use very big chunks.  I did have a bigger wood pan made that is about 12"x12".  The good thing is the guys from the county came and cleaned it all up, moved it to the field beside my house!


----------

